# "Beringte" Stipprute



## LarsDA (29. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner beringten Stipprute von mindestens 9,0 Metern.
Hat da einer Erfahrungen, wo man so was bekommen kann und vorallem: zu welchem Preis?
Derzeit fisch ich ne 8,0 Meter, aber am Rhein kommt man da teilweise nicht gescheit über die Steinpackung.
Also, wäre froh, wenn ich hier ´n paar Tips kriegen könnt.
  |wavey: 
  Lars


----------



## langerLulatsch (29. August 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

Hallo,

kenne da nur ein paar in der Länge, allerdings sinds Bolos.
Max. Länge ist 10m, preislich je nach Hersteller von 350 bis 600 Eus.
Da wäre es vieleicht ne Überlegung wert, sich selbst ne Stippe zu beringen, bestimmt günstiger!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Angler505 (29. August 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

*Hallo,*
beringte Stippen gibt es zur Zeit in Deutschland nach meinem Wissen in dieser Länge keine von der Stange.
Vielmehr bekommst du Forellenruten oder Boloruten in der Länge beringt ( bis 13) angeboten.
Nach meiner Einschätzung liegt der Preis im Bereich ab 350EUR nach oben wenig Grenzen.

Ab Herbst kommen wieder die TOP Compition ( Mitchell/ABU) in die Läden ( geringere Stückzahlen / diesmal soll es keine Probleme mit den Bindungen geben ).
Des weiteren bekommst du gute Ruten aus dem Hause FLY die Firma die auch die X3 Vorfachschnur anbietet. Von Tubertini gibt es die KTR401 von Maver die TLS33 in der Länge. Ansonsten wird die Luft dann aber auch schon dünn, denn für in der Rheinstrecke auch im Starkwasser zu fischen ( Tunken ) dafür gibt es in der Länge nicht viele Ruten. 

Es gibt natürlich weitere Firmen und Modelle diese eignen sich dann aber eher für das fischen mit der treibenden Pose bei diesen Ruten ist dann auch in der Regel von 20gr. schon schluss mit Lustig.

Wie schon geschrieben es gibt viele gute 8m Ruten aber ab der 9m Länge wird es schlagartig weniger und richtig starke Ruten um auch Barben stand zu halten da wird die Luft dann richtig dünn.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Breamhunter (30. August 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

Ich habe die Twister von Triana. Kommt bequem mit Gewichten bis 30gr. zurecht. Hat vor 5 jahren ca. 600,- DM gekostet. . Das beste was ich bisher an Bolo-Ruten in der Hand hatte. Schaut dochmal bei EBay oder unter Triana. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, daß es das Modell heute noch gibt.


----------



## petrikasus (31. August 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

Moin Männers,

auch wenn ihr mich für unterbelichtet haltet: Könnt ihr mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen Bolo und beringter Stippe erklären? Ich habe das bisher für ein und das selbe gehalten, scheint ja wohl falsch zu sein:c .

Besten Dank


----------



## Angler505 (31. August 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

*Hallo,*

@Breamhunter
Ich habe die Twister unterschlagen in der Aufzählung, aber ohne Absicht.
Bei der Twister handelt es sich nach meiner Meinung um eine ausgereifte Rute die aber mit den Aufgezählten Ruten nicht mithalten kann wobei der Preis aber im ähnlichen Bereich liegt. 

Gleiches noch dazu, sollte ich eine andere Rute nicht benannt haben so mag man mir das nachsehen, ich wollte keiner Firma zu nahe treten oder diese bewußt unterschlagen. :m 

Das ist natürlich nur ein subjektive und keine objektive Meinung.
Aus diesem Grund finde ich es gut das möglichst jeder seine Erfahrungen weiter gibt. #6 


@petrikasus
Erstens gibt es keine dummen Fragen, sonder nur dumme Antworten  
Zum anderen ist es tatsächlich so, das man den Unterschied kennen muß 
um diesen auch wirklich zu sehen.

Boloruten kommen ursprünglich aus Italien, es handelte sich um lange Teleruten mit einer teilparabolischen Aktion.
Diese ist bei der ursprünglichen Verwendung der Ruten aus dem Grund so wichtig da die Ruten mit feinsten Schnüren 0,06er oder 0,08er Hauspschnur gefischt wurden.
Die Ableitung hatten die Ruten aus der Zeit in der Matchruten zu kurz für die Führung um Fluss wurden so sagt man auch noch Heute Rutenlänge * 2 = maximale Entfernung in der eine Pose kontrolliert im Fluss geführt werden kann. Der Aufbau einer speziellen Bolopose ermöglicht dann je nach Fließgeschwindigkeit einen Faktor von 3 oder 4 mal Rutenlänge.

Die wirklich feinen Ruten haben sich in Deutschland leider nicht durchgesetzt.
Wohl gibt es da auch noch den einen oder anderen Liebhaber.
Da der deutsche aber beringte Stippruten ( Beispiel: DAM Litanium ) auch brauchte ging man dazu über die leichten Ruten zu verstärken.
Diese wurde in der Folge faster in der Aktion blieben aber auch dann noch eine Ecke leichter. Heute bekommt man viele Telerutenblanks ( Telestippen ) die aber vom Aufbau in beringter Form normal Boloblanks sind.
Die Längen gehen meist von 5-8m wobei die geläufigsten die 6 oder 7m ist.

Des weiteren fischte man in Italien mit langen unberingte auch richtig starken Ruten auf Forellen in den Gebirgsflüssen, man fische gezielt die Gumpen damit ab. Diese Blanks in beringter Form sind heute meist die langen beringten Ruten mit hohem Wurfgewicht die man Landläufig unter Bolorute oder beringte Stipprute kennt bei einer Länge ab 8m. So erhälst du solche Ruten bis zu einer Länge von 13m in beringter Form von dem einen oder anderen Hersteller.
Die Preis ab 11m beringt explodieren aber Förmlich so sind schnell mehere tausend EURO für eine 13m beringt zu zahlen.

Kurz und Gut man muß wirklich die unterschiedliche Rutentypen in der Hand halten dann sieht man auch den Unterschied, so in Textform das zu erklären will mir nicht wirklich gelingen.

TUT mir Leid. #c 


mfg
Friedel


----------



## petrikasus (1. September 2005)

*AW: "Beringte" Stipprute*

Hallo Friedel,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Das bringt schon etliches Licht ins Dunkel#6 . Wieder was gelernt!!


----------

